# Western Flyer X53 Headlight project



## STOUT (Oct 2, 2013)

Months ago I posted on here about trying to fit a repro Western x53 headlight top to a repro rocket ray base and was having some issues. I got alot of great feed back but as I am still trying to get the two to line up and I am still having issues. How much grinding needs to be done to the base to allow it to fit inside the top? Any suggestions or help out there?


----------



## cda_cruisers (Oct 2, 2013)

*X53*

So is the headlight for an X53 you own or do you only have the light?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2013)

cda_cruisers said:


> So is the headlight for an X53 you own or do you only have the light?




I'm not sure what that question has to do with the fitment of the light? I will be taking mine apart this week to try and get a better fit as well because I may sell the bike. I'll let you know what I find out in regards to making it fit better. V/r Shawn


----------



## cda_cruisers (Oct 2, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not sure what that question has to do with the fitment of the light?




Has nothing to do with how to fit the light. I was just asking cause I'm on the hunt for some x53 parts, hoping that maybe he would be interested in getting rid of it. Wishful thinking.....:o


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2013)

cda_cruisers said:


> Has nothing to do with how to fit the light. I was just asking cause I'm on the hunt for some x53 parts, hoping that maybe he would be interested in getting rid of it. Wishful thinking.....:o




These repos occasionally pop up on Ebay. They were made by the Peters (Ebay user 33kong or 39elgin). You could also try contacting Jerry direct at 810-798-3158. V/r Shawn


----------



## STOUT (Oct 2, 2013)

I have the bike and all of the necessary parts. It appears and I have heard that the top section when recast shrinks and makes for difficulty when fitting to the base of a delta rocket ray instead of fitting perfectly. With costs being high for both pieces I really didnt want to just start grinding away so i was hoping someone might have done this before that could shed some light on the process they went through.


----------



## STOUT (Oct 2, 2013)

cda_cruisers said:


> Has nothing to do with how to fit the light. I was just asking cause I'm on the hunt for some x53 parts, hoping that maybe he would be interested in getting rid of it. Wishful thinking.....:o




I may have a few extra parts here soon, but I am not sure what you are looking for.


----------



## cda_cruisers (Oct 2, 2013)

*X53 parts*



STOUT said:


> I may have a few extra parts here soon, but I am not sure what you are looking for.




Looking for the rear fender reflector and emblem, front fender light, seat, rear fender and chain guard. Regardless let me know what parts you might get rid of. Might replace if they are in nicer condition than whats on it.


----------



## cda_cruisers (Oct 2, 2013)

What parts do you think you might have? Oh! I forgot to include the back wheel on the parts list. This is what I have.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2013)

cda_cruisers said:


> What parts do you think you might have? Oh! I forgot to include the back wheel on the parts list. This is what I have]




Try Mark to see if he has anything left. V/r Shawn

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?46962-western-flyer-X-53-part-out


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 2, 2013)

cda_cruisers said:


> Looking for the rear fender reflector and emblem, front fender light, seat, rear fender and chain guard. Regardless let me know what parts you might get rid of. Might replace if they are in nicer condition than whats on it.



If by rear fender emblem, you mean the spear above the reflector housing that says "Western", I have an extra available. I'd let it go for $25 shipped to your door.


----------



## STOUT (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a pretty Badly worn seat but it is original. As far as the reflector housing  etc I would check ebay as dirty as that word sounds, you can usually find them if not original there are repros on there. I would definitely check with Mark as well I actually just bought some parts from him and I am chomping at the bit to get them! I had to buy repro fender light for mine. its a delta rocket ray base with a custom wester flyer top cover. the Rocket Ray it self repro is around 100 and the Western top is around 125.. Its an expensive piece for sure! Memory Lane had both in stock thats where I got mine!


----------



## cda_cruisers (Oct 3, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> If by rear fender emblem, you mean the spear above the reflector housing that says "Western", I have an extra available. I'd let it go for $25 shipped to your door.




Sent you a pm about the spear. Thanks for any parts you guys offer or find!


----------

